# Rank the Pokemon GENs..



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Pretty sure we've had a thread like this before, but I think we included VI.. So where does GenVI rank in your favorite Pokemon GENs?

Here's my list..

01. Generation II (Gold, Silver, and Crystal)
02. Generation III (Ruby, Sapphire, FireRed, LeafGreen, and Emerald)
03. Generation V (Black, White, Black 2, and White 2)
04. Generation IV (Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, SoulSilver, and HeartGold)
05. Generation VI (X and Y)
06. Generation I (Red, Blue, and Yellow)


Don't get me wrong on the last two, it's how ranking works.. I thought both games were amazing.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 1, 2014)

By preference,
1. 4th Gen
2. 2nd Gen
3.3rd Gen
4.6th Gen
5.1st Gen
6.5th Gen
I really like them all though.


----------



## BiNexus (May 1, 2014)

The only thing I know is that I dislike Gen 5 the most. Depending on the day, I could like anyone of the other gens the most, thus giving you different lists, but Gen 5 will always be last. Hated it, and had little to no interest in it.

Actually screw it:

Gen 3
Gen 2
Gen 6
Gen 4
Gen 1













Gen 5

Although, 1, 2, 4, and 6 are all pretty equal to me, but I'm feeling in a Gen 3 mood today.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2014)

It is very difficult to say, because of when each game was released. 

2> 1> 4> 6> 3>> 5.

The above is based on how much I enjoyed it, and how much it surpassed ( or met) my expectations.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 1, 2014)

*1.) 6*
For the refined mechanics, surprising and long-awaited new features, as well as great visuals. 

*2.) 5 = 4*
BW/BW2 had an engaging storyline, great characters, and made the steps towards a better online experience. But I think that Platinum & HGSS together have better battle visuals and more fun post-game content. 

*3.) 3*
I love the Hoenn region, geography-wise, and seeing Kanto again was really fun on the GBA. This was also our first taste of EV Training, Natures, Abilities, Battle Frontier, etc. But it still lacks polish at this stage. Training took too long, hold items weren't as varied, and Doubles were a little broken. 

*4.) 2*
Johto was a nice region historically, and having it in addition to seeing Kanto & its Gyms again was great. But there's this weird lack of Johto Pokemon...Most of the ones you see are Gen 1. Even the Gym Leaders...(Why isn't Bugsy running Heracross/Yanma/Pineco? Where is Chuck's Hitmontop? etc.) Plus, grinding is a chore in the late game because the Pokemon are so weak in the wild. 

*5.) 1*
Highly memorable for being the first adventure, but the game was broken in a couple of ways that I need not even mention


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 1, 2014)

inb4 Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bioness (May 6, 2014)

1) Generation 4 - It was full of amazing mythology, great Pokemon, new evolutions for weaker Pokemon, and kickass region, and the best fucking character ever introduced in a Pokemon Game, Cynthia.

2) Generation 5 - A "reboot" of the Pokemon series that added a large amount of new Pokemon and polished a lot of areas where Pokemon was lacking

3) Generation 3 - Even though half the region was water, it had an amazing story and some of the hardest puzzles ever placed in a Pokemon game.

4) Generation 1 - It took 6 years to develop, and while it is full of glitches and terrible mechanics, it started one of the best franchises out there. The pokemon and game laid out the format for generations to come.

6) Generation 6 - Lack of new Pokemon, and while it did attempt to redeem itself with the Mega Evolutions, I found Team Flare and many of the characters boring or outright annoying.

5) Generation 2 - People often hail this as the best generation, however from my eyes it will forever be "Patch 2.0" for the first generation. At least half of the Pokemon were intended to be in the first game (leading to the infamous Missingno. glitch), and half the game was literally the first game. It does give points for allowing the plot to come full circle, you playing as Red and then years later you beating the characters you once were. The game itself had just as many glitches as generation 1 (because it used the same coding) and many of the Pokemon from that generation I just see as forgettable.

As a disclaiming, all the main series games are still amazing, this list is only to be compared with itself.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> inb4 Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Just in case




but so far I like what I'm seeing, a wide variety of opinions.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 6, 2014)

2>5>4>6>3>1


----------



## Aduro (May 7, 2014)

Trying to avoid spoilers for 6 until Z or something is made but from the first 5

4 Competitive battling was never better, the plot of DPPt was good and the Gen 4 remake is my favorite handheld ever, they should totally bring walking pokemon and the pokethalon back
3 Hoenn and Orre are the coolest looking regions, plus it brought in more colour, abilities, better post game stuff and just made it so much more fun. 
2 The first generation that actually worked  and putting kanto at the end there was the great post game content that we didn't get pack 'till FRLG
5 Wasn't that much of a boost from 4, plus screw it not having a 3DS version. Plus... garbodor.
1  (A good start and Snap was epic but very little postgame and it had quite a number of glitches, not to mention broken psychic types. Stadium had so much cheat too).


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2014)

gen 5 = gen 3 > gen 6 > gen 1 > gen 2 > gen 4

I really didn't like the 4th gen but the rest are good.


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2014)

Gen 3 ()
Gen 2 = Gen 6
Gen 4
Gen 5
Gen 1


----------



## YoungChief (May 7, 2014)

2>1>6>4>3>5

I love all the Pokemon generations really though, the ranking I have here doesn't mean I think any of them are bad

I haven't played gen 3 in a very long time, maybe it would rate higher if I played it again. I have to admit, I was pretty asshurt about not being able to transfer my Gen 1 and 2 (I had a fucking mew) Pokemon to Gen 3, and I think that always colored my opinion of the game differently compared to the others

I constantly hear people shit on gen 4, but honestly I liked it more than 3, though I admit I can't go back to diamond or pearl, Platinum is by far superior imo, probably the biggest improvement in a tertiary version there has been yet

Also Nintendo should make a sequel to Pokemon Conquest, by far their best spinoff ever


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2014)

4th gen
2nd gen
3rd gen 
fifth gen 
sixth gen
first gen


----------



## Alita (May 8, 2014)

1.Kanto Generation(Had some of the best characters. Just about everyone in main cast was likable to some extent. Had the best pokemon designs overall IMO. The games wern't as high quality as others after but were still just as fun. And the remakes were spectacular.)
2.Kalos Generation(This gen rivals kanto. It's below it cause it's still early. The main cast of this gen comes the closet to kanto's in terms of quality so far. I like the new fairy type and absolutely LOVE mega evolutions. IMO it's one of the best things to ever happen to pokemon. It's also first 3D handheld game and I like how you get pokemon from all previous regions.)
3.Hoenn Generation(This gen gave us pokemon XD and colosseum which I like more than handhelds. Also double battles were so fucking awesome. They need to make a pokemon handheld with double battling only.I also liked the majority water region since I very much like water types. Pokemon contests were awesome too.)

4.Johto Generation(This gen had best afterstory to any game IMO. Liked introduction to steel and dark type but had some really useless pokes like the baby pre evolutions as well as unown, dunsparce, and so forth. Still awesome though. It also had the best pokemon league in my opinion. Specifically the silver confrence in the anime.)




5.Unova Generation(I LOVED the fact that tm's became unlimited this gen. I also very much liked Iris. One of the top 3 best female companions of ash IMO. I liked very much as well the fact that they tried to make the team rocket trio good villians too. There were some awesome pokes too but not as many great ones as ones above IMO. Ash was also very annoying/aggravating this gen, the new rival was lame, and many of the characters wern't that great. The battles were really lackluster this gen too to me. Also team plasma sucked for the most part.)











6.Sinnoh Generation(.........Let's just say this gen was terrible beyond belief and leave it at that.)


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2014)

Hoenn
Kanto

Sinnoh

Unova








Kalos (just borrowed the game. too easy)
Johto (johto's lore sucks)


----------



## tari101190 (May 8, 2014)

1st. Hoenn (Cool new features, cool new graphics, cool new pokemon)
2nd. Sinnoh (Cool new pokemon)
3rd. Kanto (Classic)
4th. Johto (Cool new pokemon)
5th. Kalos (Cool new features, cool new graphics, not enough pokemon)
6th. Unova (Pokemon didn't look too good)


----------



## CA182 (May 8, 2014)

My favourite game ever was the pokemon trading card game.

[sp][/sp]

So I have gen 1 first because of that. (And pokemon yellow.)

1. Gen 1
2. Gen 2 + Gen 3
3. Gev 4 + Gen 5
4. Gen 6

But I love them all really. Including the spinoffs.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2014)

1- I simply couldn't get fucking enough of it.
2- Fucking loved the new graphics and colors, keeping close to the original. Being able to travel between Kanto and Johto was THE SHIT.
6- It made it easier for me to train and level up my pokemon with the EXP share and the Super Training. The overall plot isn't that great, but I felt it was "fine", I was in for the pokemon anyway.
3- I... lost interest mid game. Never finished it. Surprisingly, I didn't like the music/audio of the game, as if something had been lost in the process of updating it to the GBA. 
5 - Having bought HG before, I decided to give White a chance. I played for like 2 weeks. I just... couldn't bother on level up my pokemons all over again. It felt like a huge chore and I had other things to do... I gave the game away to my brother.
4 - Only played until perhaps the second or third gym.  At this point I was sure I had grown out of pokemon, but then HeartGold came out and I got my own DSlite just to play it.  This is the first time I made a "competitive" team with correct natures, IVs and EVs. I wanted to play on local tournaments but it never happened.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2014)

Unova
Johto

Kanto
Kalos

Sinnoh
Hoenn


----------



## Bonly (May 8, 2014)

Gen 3
Gen 4
Gen 1
Gen 6
Gen 2

Never played Gen 5 and don't really care to play any of the them besides SS or HG.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2014)

1. Johto.
2. Kanto.
3. Unova.
4. Hoenn.
5. Sinnoh.


----------



## Fenrir (May 9, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Gen 3 ()
> Gen 2 = Gen 6
> Gen 4
> Gen 5
> Gen 1



My list.

Anyone who tells me that Hoenn isn't the most diverse region is a sinner in my eyes


----------



## Nep Nep (May 11, 2014)

Gen 2 
Gen 4 
Gen 6 
Gen 3 
Gen 1 
Gen 5 

*Gen 2*

Gen 2 is still my favorite, I very much like Johto as a region, although the Pokemon weren't fantastic, there's a few favorites from that region of course but overall they seemed too similar to Kanto Pokemon. I mean ffs Typhlosion has the same base stats as Charizard.  

*Gen 4*

I really enjoyed D/P I loved the Sinnoh region and I loved some of the Pokemon and I did feel that the designs were fresh enough to keep me interested. I also have plenty of favorites from here and the new evo's were welcome. 

*Gen 6*

I don't like the Kalos region very much but I liked the mega evo's and the fact they brought back older Pokemon, I'm not the type to keep every Pokemon game I've ever gotten so as you can imagine older gens become unobtainable and I become screwed was how things were before gen 6.   

*Gen 3
*
Hoenn is my least favorite region, something really bugged me about the colors and style of the graphics that gen BUT the Pokemon designs were fresh and this gen probably has most of my favorite Pokemon. Still though since my favorite part about Pokemon is exploration the dull region really ruined it for me.   

*Gen 1*

The default Pokemon are decent but I felt alot of them were meh, yeah the starters are cool, rock Pokemon were cool, Gyrados was a badass, Dragonite was badass, aerodactyl, etc. etc. then we get rattata, spearow, voltorb, magnemite, goldeen, and all their evos. I felt their design was just boring.   

*Gen 5*

Gen 5 just happens to be my least favorite, yeah there's some cool new Pokes, yeah the story was good, and the region was acceptable. I love Hydreigon and Chandelure but I hate the starters and idk it just felt off to me. This was really the first time I felt like they were having trouble remembering what makes a Pokemon game exciting. 

To go a bit more in depth about my dislike for Hoenn, it really comes down to style. If you pay attention to the first 3 gens each of those regions has a very clear style to it. 

Kanto is industrialized with a lot of bustling cities, Johto sticks to its traditions and values its history, and Hoenn is really into nature. 

The nature theme just didn't do it for me, really it was like AC4 to me, too much fucking water and too little of everything else lol.


----------



## Kazu (May 12, 2014)

*Gen 3*

Might be some of the nostalgia, as Saphire was my first pokemon game. But a lot of my favorite pokemon are from this gen.

*Gen 4*

It's when I got back into pokemon in highschool and started competitively. I loved the Physical/Special split because it never made sense to me when blaze kick did special damage. The mythos here and the new pokemon were just great. 

*Gen 6*

I thought that the way that gamefreak made the game easier was good. Less grinding that's usually associated with pokemon and the fact that they made it easier to breed were huge pluses. I didn't like the enemy team this time though. 

*Gen 2*

Being able to go back and play in kanto was pretty and fight red on mt silver was cool. Nothing else really stuck out to me. Though it has been a while since i've played and I never got HG/SS

*Gen 5*

Not a whole lot stood out this gen, besides the story, which was the best IMO. There were some good pokemon, some not so good. Though the weather wars were really annoying

*Gen 1*

After going to Red after playing Saphire, it made me miss a lot of the things that Saphire had. The game was kind of buggy and the decrease in graphics from gen 3 to gen 1 was kind of jarring. Still, it's great for being the original and bringing pokemon to me (and everyone else).


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would go back to gen 1 or 2, to be honest. I think my Silver stopped working years ago; I was going to try fixing it but SS was released.

I suppose you could play Yellow for old time sake. However, Red, Blue, Silver and Gold have superior remakes.


----------



## Sunrider (May 12, 2014)

For me, the newest gen is always the best--each new one brings something that makes it a bit better (and what gets lost is usually small enough to forgive). I remember after B/W came out, going back to SoulSilver, and feeling _so stifled_ having finite TMs; it was like torture. Then X/Y comes and it just about revolutionizes the game.

But speaking purely out of sentimentality, Gen 2 will _always_ have a special place in my heart, even above Gen 1, simply because it was the first "new" generation. The changes it brought, even the Pokemon, were just mindblowing at the time, back when no one ever imagined how far the franchise would go.


----------



## KingUzimaki (May 17, 2014)

First Gen, I have always freaking loved first Gen ad i am actually playing it now  Like many said it did have glitches and things but i cant ever get enough, it was just such a great idea and i will always be a first gen pokemon master The only thing that sucks, though, is that becuase of its age and system some of my favorite evolutions cannot happen becuase you cant trade, becuase no one has a freaking GBA link cable.


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I don't know why anyone would go back to gen 1 or 2, to be honest.


Pure nostalgia.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 15, 2014)

Gen 2
Gen 6
Gen 3
Gen 1
Gen 4
Gen 5

For me Gen 2 isn't all nostalgia, I still enjoy the feeling of your character being a successor (kind of) to the hero of Red/Blue. Team Rocket was kind of hardcore, but the storyline wasn't so involved or wordy that I lose interest like I do in Gen 5 or 4. Completing the pokedex wasn't impossible either. It had a nice balance of features that I feel got too crowded later on.

Two regions was awesome as well.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 1, 2014)

It's funny because you can rank them completely differently based on the criteria. 

Are we talking the pokemon themselves? The gameplay? The story? The region? Should the remakes count in the gen they're introduced or their original gen? 

For example, I loved all the new features introduced with gen 6 and the pokemon were dope. But the story was lackluster, and the campaign was super easy. 

Gen I on the other hand is fabled for starting the series off, is by far the most "original" (by nature of being the first), most nostalgic, and the pokemon remain awesome to this day. But all those glitches and balance issues are almost unbelievable.


----------



## mhasemore (Aug 1, 2014)

1. Gen 3
2. Gen 2
3. Gen 6
4. Gen 4
5. Gen 1
6. Gen 5
This would obviously be ordered differently if you count the mechanics, ie. the physical special split. But in terms of environment, story, and people, i loved Sapphire. I just liked the tropical region more. Johto held a special place for me as it was my first Generation. Gen 4 was average, but still good. Gen 1 was ranked lower because of how limited the pokemon were and the mechanics, but that's not really it's fault. Gen 5 was just awful for its time. There were a few good pokemon, but so many designs were inexcusably bad (eg. Garbodor, Klinklang, Throh, Sawk...).


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Sep 26, 2014)

1. Gen 2
2. Gen 1
3. Gen 3
4. Gen 6
5. Gen 4
6. Gen 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2014)

Sunrider said:


> Pure nostalgia.



 To me it is impossible to go back to them. Nostalgia can not hide the look of it. Now with that said my rankins.

1. gen 2

 Hands down my favorite of them all with fond memories.  Where for the first time playing at certain times actually mattered.

2. Gen 4
I actually enjoyed the new region and liked the starters for the first time since Gen 1. Also has SS and HG in this gen

3. gen 1/gen 3
 I can honestly not seperate these two. On one side is the love for my first on the other has hands down the best addition of new pokemon since the first one

5. Gen 6
 To easy

6. Gen 5
To much of a damn choir to get through in all honesty.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 30, 2014)

1. Gen V
2. Gen IV
3. Gen III
4. Gen I (Based off of FireRed and LeafGreen. I never played Red and Blue)
5. Gen II (Based off of HeartGold and SoulSilver. I never played Gold and Silver)
6. Gen VI (Haven't played it yet.)


Wow...Gen V's getting a lot of hate.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2014)

3 > 2 > 1 > 4 

Don't care after that


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2015)

Kanto
Hoenn
Johto

Sinnoh


Kalos


Unova


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2015)

I've only played 3, 5 and 6 sooo here it goes 

1. Gen 5
2. Gen 6
3. Gen 3


----------



## Asriel (Jan 28, 2015)

1. G2 Johto

I've been questioning this one hard for a long while. _Why_ exactly do I enjoy this generation the most? I didn't quite care for the remakes, they felt too stylus dependent/focused where I'd much rather just use the button controls... but I think the primary reason is for the aesthetic (Japanese-esque lore and motifs) and the climaxing journey until you face Red. And, back in the day, it absolutely blew me away that I could go to Kanto and explore two regions -something that's still yet to be replicated in any other generation. So generation 2 tops my list.

2. G3 Hoenn

My second favorite generation. While I absolutely hated traversing all the water, this was the first generation that felt like it adhered to a grander story, especially Emerald (which is my primary reason for ranking this as I have). Then, adding post-E4 goodness in the form of the Battle Frontier kept me busy for a horrendously long time; it felt like a greater challenge than anything I'd tried to this point and pushed me to excel. This is also the generation I started concerning myself with IVs and EVs; it gave me a whole new dimension to work with on a grander scale of competition that, to this day, has molded my style of gameplay. Kudos to that.

3. G1 Kanto

Third on my list -particularly for the sake of Pokemon Yellow, the OG has held a great meaning to me for getting me into the franchise to begin with. Whether it was my lack of comprehension at the time, or that the game was truly more difficult (it was certainly more difficult than G2), I spent much of my time replaying it for its level of challenge. It also coincided well with the television show and for that it made me a huge fan. When the remakes came out, I was more than happy to play them. They fine-tuned many of the features I enjoyed and even added the Sevii Isles as a bonus. As this was post-Hoenn, I relished the opportunity to use Leaf Green as my staging area for team building... many many max-leveled Pokemon were born here.

4. G6 Kalos

Although mechanically my favorite game, I also feel that this newest generation was lacking in substance. There was little in the way of challenge and felt more like the story played you rather than you playing through it. That aside, the visuals are a stunning blend of 2D and 3D and provides a whole experience for the competitive player. The story was darker than previous installments, and Lysandre was relateable which was refreshing, and the ending was somewhat cathartic and welcoming -albeit a bit ambiguous. It felt like they could have easily expanded on the concepts they had for this game, but chose not to for the sake of extending its useability down the road (Mega-Evos and data-mined pokemon as examples). It's not really a huge issue for me, but it did leave me wanting more.

5. Sinnoh

Sinnoh's Greco-Romanesque motif was a wonderful addition for its time. And the lore that unfolded inverse as you progressed through the story felt appropriate and climactic. The addition of several hidden legendaries was a nice touch post-E4 in unison with the Battle Frontier, especially through Platinum's 'revision'. The music for this generation was extremely enthralling, especially Giratina's and Cynthia's themes. I probably spent the most time on this generation as a whole, evaluating competitive teams and fighting through the Frontier. The underground mini-games were a decent distraction and provided ample rewards for participating: fossils, stones, other valuables; it made progressing smoother.

6. Unova

Honestly... Aside from N being an incredible Anti-Villain and memorable character all-around, I didn't really care much for this generation. The locations felt phoned in, the story felt like your cliche power-grab with no greater meaning, the final battle against Ghetsis was incredibly static: a battle of good versus evil. Not wholly a bad thing, but there was little I could relate to. B2/W2 added another _better_ layer over the first versions, but they watered down the difficulty to a mockingly easy stride, especially since Riolu was obtainable very early on and could for the most part solo the game for you. My biggest gripe was that they never wholly explored the lore of the region, what exactly this fusion of Reshiram and Zekrom was, how the 'musketeer' trio fit into the grander scheme. Their was a lot of flesh hanging off the bone that they could have used, but didn't... I'm hopeful it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 31, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I don't know why anyone would go back to gen 1 or 2, to be honest.




I like some of the mechanics in Gen 1 better than the other gens, and I prefer the stat exp system of Gen 1 and 2 over the EV system of the other gens, where you can only max out 2 stats, on top of giving a 10% boost to one stat and a 10% drop in another. With a lot of focus on offensive stats, this leaves defensive stats getting shafted most of the time and most battles devolving to a OHKOfest.

Anyway I loved a lot of the mechanics of Gen 1, and it made Persian a viable _mixed_ attacker/sweeper. Yellow will always be my favorite Pokemon game.

For me it's (haven't played Gen 6 yet, but I'll base it off of what I know of its battle style and mechanics).

*#1. Gen 1.* Had many broken mechanics that were fun to exploit from both sides. Had Pokemon Stadium with that awesome announcer and lively Pokemon/attack animations and cries. Had stat exp instead of EVs. IVs didn't range as far. Lots of Pokemon were actually viable. During this time, the internet was still fairly new, so mysteries like Mew remained huge mysteries, even with the internet. Tons of rumors circulated on how to get it, and people were thinking some areas could hold the secret (like behind Bill's house, which looked like some cave opening). The mystery of Mew held the most magic and child-like wonder behind it. On top of that, Gen 1 had things like the "Mew glitch" and "Rare Candy code", which allowed one to duplicate items or encounter any wild Pokemon they wanted, from within the game and without cheating.

*#2. Gen 2.* For almost the same reasons as Gen 1, though a lot of mechanics weren't as broken anymore, and there was a split in Sp.Atk and Sp.Def, with Mewtwo's Amnesia boosting Sp.Def rather than Sp.Atk. Dark and Steel added to nerf Psychic to further stop Mewtwo. Wasn't a fan of that, but the new types added diversity to the game. Plus Gen 2 had Pokemon Stadium 2, which is my favorite home console Pokemon game ever, for many of the same reasons as Stadium 1. Pokemon Colosseum can eat a dick. Another plus is that, while it lacked Gen 1 mechanics, you could still travel Kanto as well and revisit all the places you went through back in Gen 1. So, you got 2 games in 1. Also when these new Pokemon were coming out, the concept of new Pokemon was new back then, and the way Game Freak present them created the same mystery and wonder as with Mew. Pokemon cards of new Pokemon came out and people who got their hands on them felt like they'd scored a new drug to deal with people. People thought Marill was the famed "Pikablu". It was a great time to be a kid. Afterward, things became less mysterious and more predictable and marketed.

*#3. Gen 6.* I may not have played it, but a lot of changes were made to the game that made defensive play more viable and allowed things to take hits more. Critical hits only do 1.5x damage, and Assault Vest was added. They finally upped the graphics of Pokemon battles BIG TIME and gave most of the attacks really good animation. The broken mechanics of Gen 1 somewhat come back in the form of the 100% crit Kingdra. It also introduced Megas, which made a lot of Pokemon more viable (though I don't think they needed them to be USEABLE), and shaped the way the competitive scene was played with trying to predict WHICH Pokemon of the opponent's is the Mega, and also for the player to decide which Pokemon they want to Mega evolve, since you're limited to 1. Also a lot of older Pokemon are starting to see more action with some move upgrades, ability upgrades, stat buffs (Pidgeot's speed going from 90 to 100, for instance), or really fun and kickass abilities and items.

*#4. Gen 5.* While not as far along as Gen 6, I've been playing a ton of and have had a lot of fun with Gen 5. There are a ton of fun abilities to make use of and create awesome combos with, and while still sprited, the Pokemon move constantly, which was a big step forward. Gen 5 also invented Prankster, which made my 3rd favorite Pokemon (Sableye) even more kickass. Eviolite came out which made past final forms like Dusclops and Chansey into BEASTS. The game suffered a bit from a pretty boring overworld, but the battling aspect was better. There were also a lot of cool Pokemon designs and awesome attacks, some of which I still haven't seen yet. We may have gotten some flops like Stunfisk, but we also got the fucking Blue-Eyes White Dragon and Red-Eyes Black Dragon!

*#5. Gen 4.* In a lot of ways, Gen 4 could be seen as the best because of how it revolutionized battling with the split of physical and special attacks, where Electibuzz could use its high Atk stat in the form of a PHYSICAL Thunderpunch and Ice Punch, and Groudon could finally make use of Drought with its physical Fire Punch too. However, the following games have this too, so it only gets a shoutout for being the first. It also introduced a lot of powerful and fun moves and abilities. The sprites moved, but it wasn't like Gen 5. Gen 4 also introduced a lot of evolutions for older Pokemon (Murkrow, Sneasle, Electibuzz, Misdrevious, Dusclops, Magmar, Togetic, Megneton, Nosepass, etc.) who desperately needed to evolve. Hoping to see more of that next gen, instead of just type changing, more Eeveelutions, or Mega evos.

*#6. Gen 3.* Gen 3 is my least favorite. Some of the Pokemon designs are cool, but it was during that awkward phase when changes were just starting. Stat exp was done away with in favor of the new EV system, which I'm not a fan of. Natures too, which are so so, but their existence creates a sense of pressure to use one that boosts SOMETHING, meaning a mixed attacker will need to sacrifice one defensive stat if it also wants to outspeed. Abilities were just introduced, but were still in their infancy state and some things didn't work that well or as good as they could. On top of that, the physical/special split of attacks hadn't happened yet, so Pokemon like Absol (high Atk ,but typing is special) and Gengar (high Sp.Atk, but typing is physical) still had a hard time.  While the overworld had a lot of fun areas, it was largely annoying to traverse. Plus, Gen 3 had Pokemon Colosseum, which automatically gives it a red card in my book.

That said though, none of the gens are bad. Even though I dislike Gen 3 the most, it has a lot of Pokemon in it I like (I like the Regis' designs, and Absol is cool as fuck).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2015)

EV was definitely the worst feature ever to be added. Saps the fun right out of the game. Can not even vs battle online unless you do that lame crap. And crap is what the feature is.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't see why people hate gen 5 so much, it introduced some really good pokemon


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 1, 2015)

Superman said:


> EV was definitely the worst feature ever to be added. Saps the fun right out of the game. Can not even vs battle online unless you do that lame crap. And crap is what the feature is.



EVs and IVs have been in the game in some form or another since the first gen. Can't really say that was 'added'. 



Swarmy said:


> I don't see why people hate gen 5 so much, it introduced some really good pokemon



Part of the reason _were_ the Pok?mon for me. I couldn't get past names like Sawk, Throh, the Conkeldurr line, etc. I remember playing through White and being so disappointed and felt it was a much worse experience than Gen IV (or any of the ones that preceded for that matter).

But yeah, I eventually got over the names, and I do admit the Pok?mon were some of the best from any gen.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Gen 5 is getting flack for the environment. It's really simplistic and dumbed down. N is an interesting character, but Team Plasma (is it Plasma?) is so blatantly hypocritical that it's cringe-worthy. I do like the Pokemon and the endgame story with Ghestis, though.


----------



## Asriel (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah it's Plasma, and _boy_ were they hypocritical.

_"Give us your Pokemon so they can be free! ... ... ...So we can use them as slaves!!" _

The routes felt so inorganic, more like you were on this one big road that covered all the terrain types in an inorganic way than exploring what felt like a realistic country layout. Sure the same can be said about the other generations, but Gen 5 made so little effort in trying to hide that fact. Post E4 in B/W was virtually non-existant beyond White Tree/Black city (and even then that was very limited). B/W2 did a lot to mix things up, but by then the damage was done... 

N was a beautiful character, and it was a shame he was so easily tricked by Ghetsis... And how all of the Pokemon League of Unova worked together to face Team Plasma in the end was pretty sweet; felt like they built to an appropriate climax. I just REALLY wish they had explored the lore of Unova a lot deeper than leaving it such an obscure mystery.


----------



## geG (Feb 3, 2015)

In terms of just the Pokemon I'd rank them 6 > 1 > 2 > 5 > 3 > 4

Gen 4 has absolutely the worst Pokemon designs in the franchise. When playing Y whenever I'd run into something that made me say "what the fuck is THAT" I'd look it up and it was always from either gen 4 or 3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> EVs and IVs have been in the game in some form or another since the first gen. Can't really say that was 'added'..





 You know what I mean, stop being an asshole.


----------



## Alita (Feb 3, 2015)

Reasons why Unova gen was mediocre at best IMO...

1.N(I'm beginning to think I'm the only one who hates him.)
2.Team Plasma(Didn't like their designs, motivation, or most of the pokes they used.)
3.The pokemon designs(Some were awesome but alot sucked. I mean garbodor, trubbish, klingklang, stunfisk, watchdog, vanillish, really gamefreak?)
4.The characters(Most of them were mediocre or worse.) 



Jυstin said:


> I like some of the mechanics in Gen 1 better than the other gens, and I prefer the stat exp system of Gen 1 and 2 over the EV system of the other gens, where you can only max out 2 stats, on top of giving a 10% boost to one stat and a 10% drop in another. With a lot of focus on offensive stats, this leaves defensive stats getting shafted most of the time and most battles devolving to a OHKOfest.
> 
> Anyway I loved a lot of the mechanics of Gen 1, and it made Persian a viable _mixed_ attacker/sweeper. Yellow will always be my favorite Pokemon game.
> 
> ...



Just out of curiosity, why did you not like pokemon colosseum and what about XD Gale of Darkness?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Yeah it's Plasma, and _boy_ were they hypocritical.
> 
> _"Give us your Pokemon so they can be free! ... ... ...So we can use them as slaves!!" _
> 
> ...




There's a reason why the map felt less organic compared to the previous 4, and I'll show you why.



The other 4 regions were based on actual places in Japan. Unova... was not. It was based off of the US (guess where Ground Zero is), and intentionally dumbed down and simplified >_>



Alita54 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you not like pokemon colosseum and what about XD Gale of Darkness?




Well, there was no announcer, so it felt very void and lifeless. Attack animations were horrible. Ingrain, instead of showing roots, showed a bunch of green glitter going downward. Psychic also looked horrible. Just the attack animations in general were lackluster and very... glittery/sparkly. Also Pokemon cries sounded like Gameboy cries, when I KNOW Nintendo was capable of doing better (Stadium 1 and 2 used the N64 hardware to produce a lot more vibrant versions of the cries, like Spearow/Fearow or Zapdos, for example. Cries that they'd emit while doing their intro animation). And the Pokemon in Colosseum had no personal intro animations that they'd do when they came out of their Pokeball and did their cry, and no dramatic closeup of the Pokeball as it was thrown out and opening to reveal who was inside. I also don't think they did any poses if you hadn't selected a command for a while, and had their fainting animation cut off early when returned to their Pokeball, and just in general lacked the life and vibrancy that they had in Stadium 1 and 2, which had awesome cries, intro animations, mid-battle poses, and full fainting animations before being called back.

Plus iirc, the entirety of the story mode consisted of double battles. While double battles aren't bad, it got kinda old with it being the only battle style in the whole story mode.

There was just not much focus on the Pokemon themselves, or anything else that made Stadium 1 and 2 so great. No announcer, Pokemon were thrown out of Pokeballs super fast with tons of personal animations taken out, and very few of the attacks, if any, looked cool or even... like the actual attack (it's pretty bad when the GBA animation of Eruption looks 100x better than the lightly falling glittery embers that's supposed to pass for Eruption in Colosseum). And so many features were missing that the previous games had, like the Gym Leader/Elite Four Castle, or the Gameboy Player, or the awesome mini games. I don't even think it had a Pokemon storage system like Stadium 1 and 2 had. I think it had some kind of 3D Pokedex... thing, but it wasn't the same. And you could see your bedroom in 3D in Pokemon Stadium 2, and decorate it from the N64 and see the decorations in 3D, but couldn't do that with your Secret Base in Colosseum, which would have been awesome to see in 3D.

Basically, Colosseum didn't match the precedent set by the first two 3D Pokemon battling games. It was a lot less vibrant and lacking in personality, and had a lot of things cut out.

I never played XD though, so I can't say.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not going to consider remakes:

1.) Kalos

If I had to pick only one game to keep, it'd have to be this one. I guess that it could be because the newer the game the more improved it likely is, but there were just many little things that made it stand out to me. The environment and soundtrack were gorgeous imo, which, alongside character customization and great diversity in team options (during the main game), lead to a feeling of immersion that I hadn't experienced in a while. The essential elimination of grinding also gave it more "replayability ," which makes up for the lack of an after-game. The story and bad guys were lackluster, but Mega Evolution kept it interesting enough. Besides, no Pokemon plot is all that special. Competitively, the addition of Mega Evolution helps make up for that damn pre-battle Team view. Finally, the graphical superiority of this generation to its predecessors solidifies it as my favorite as of now. 

2.) Sinnoh

These games _revolutionized_ competitive battling, and for that alone they could get second place. I mean, it's difficult to go back to any game without the Physical/Special split. As for the actual in-game, I _really_ enjoyed the mountainous, snowy region, and the Elite Four were probably the most memorable. I just feel that these games didn't really do much wrong (except for the Antimatter world, FUCK that place), and there was plenty of after-game material. Oh, and it introduced Garchomp. 

3.) Unova

There was _alot_ to do in White 2, but it was almost a chore to play through the story in the first games. That said, the story was definitely the best of them all in terms of plot. It was just that I was never really taken by the environment or Pokemon. The game also didn't add much in competitive play. That said, these are still newer games with newer mechanics, so considering that, the after-game, and the soundtrack(), I'd rather play B2/W2 that a Gen 1, 2, or 3 game again. 

4.) Hoenn

This generation had a more memorable in-game than D/P/Pt or B2/W2, but they are ranked higher because of their competitive aspect. This is the game I probably spent the most time playing (story-wise), so there's a bunch of nostalgia. Though this region was a pain in the ass to navigate as a child, it is probably the most diverse of them, so there's a pro. I really enjoyed the Pokemon in the gen, which gave it replayability even without a competitive scene. However, I feel that at this point, I'd rather own any game post Gen 4 than one made before it if I had to choose, so Hoenn is going to sit at four.

5.) Johto

Though Crystal was my first ever game, I think that Pokemon has just improved drastically since the GBC era, and it left these older games in the dust. The Johto region itself is rather bland to me, and visiting a lifeless version of another rather bland region doesn't make up for it. The Red fight is epic, but that is a major grind nobody has time for. The Pokemon themselves are a definite plus, but they are available in later games, leaving me very little reason to play a Gen 2 game ever again.

6.) Kanto

Pretty much everything I said regarding Johto applies here. Red & Blue are essentially broken games at this point. While good in their time, they haven't aged well. Even if I were to consider the remakes, I just don't fancy the Kanto region. It isn't really all that memorable to be honest, so I don't have much to say. I do know that there isn't any point in revisiting this generation other than pure nostalgia.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

Gen2 I know this was more like a patch or a sequel but I really enjoyed it. The world was very well designed and was a good continuation with the previous game. Besides all the starters where freaking amazing and to date I have yet to see a version that has 3 kickass looking starters.
Gen1 For obvious reasons.
Gen 5 I really liked this one, it had a nice story, beautiful music and great visuals. I also liked it's story telling. It has some great looking pokemon like Krookodile but others are not so much like the ice cream and garbage pokemons. 
Gen 6 The pokemons on this version where really well tought out instead of just spamming 150 new ones of which 100 of them are nothing but worthless ugly looking filler.
The world design was great. I only hated the fairies tought.
Also I am super happy that they made a T-Rex Pokemon!

And a tie between Gen 3 and 4.
I personally think that most pokemon from gen 3 had a very lazy design or look outright awful. Hoen it's a clusterfuck designed region, filled of squares and rectangles and looks more like a conventional fantasy land rather than an actual place. Which makes a lot of contrast with the first two games which looked like they could be actual places.
4 Has some cool pokemon but gave a lot of unnecesary evolutions that where plain ugly.


----------



## Griever (Apr 25, 2015)

#1. Gen 1: that is the gen i came in on, so there is that. however, gen one still has some of my all time favorite pokemon. and what really puts it at number one for me. is team Rocket they where rather intimidating in gen one, like meth addicts with whips. 

Team Rocket was the first and last of the Criminal organizations in the pokemon series that i could actually understand. in all the other Gens the team-so-and-such are just overzealous idiotic lunatics and i'm not a huge fan of them. 

#2 Gen 6: loved X and Y. 

#3. Gen 3: found them pretty fun.

#4 Gen 5: Black and White was alright.... just alright though. 

#5 Gen 4. didn't really much care for Diamond.....

As for gen 2. nothing against it..... i just plain don't remember much about it.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 25, 2015)

1) Ruby, Sapphire, FireRed, LeafGreen and Emerald
2) X, Y, Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
3) Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, SoulSilver and HeartGold
4) Gold, Silver and Crystal
5) Red, Blue and Yellow
6) Black, White, Black 2 and White 2

I didn't really like X and Y much, but Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby were fantastic, so that pushes Gen 6 up a lot. Red and Blue were good for their time, but its Pokemon Yellow that really shines for me in Generation I to be honest. Thats why, despite being an old game with bad graphics, it gets put above W/B/B2/W2 which were the most lacklustre generation, especially BW1.​​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Gold, Silver, Crystal: While overrated, still about the most fun experience Pokemon was.

2. DPPt: At least an improvement over the dull Hoenn games.

3. X/Y: The main story suffered, but I would have been bored of writing it too and Pokemon's plot is usually weak.At least it made the update to the 3DS finally...

4. RGBY: Not really playable anymore unless you play FRLG, but an alright experience nonetheless.

5. RSE: Dropped the ball.

6. BW: Became a blatant milking of the franchise around this time. New Pokemon usually suck, even more boring than RS, did not care for so-called "sequels"


----------



## Savage (Jul 11, 2015)

Sinnoh
Hoenn
Unova(B2W2 only)
Kalos/Johto
Kanto


----------

